
Developers Are People Too, Don't Forget - breily
http://www.louisgray.com/live/2008/05/developers-are-people-too-dont-forget.html
======
ComputerGuru
_Not every Web service is expected to grow into a real company, and be sold
off or enter the public markets through IPO. Many of these are hobbies. Others
should be seen with the same light as shareware, in that most content is for
free, and if they make a few bucks, that's just fine. Sometimes, a Web service
will launch and help a developer pad the resume, or use it as a springboard to
the next job. And whether it's one person behind a product or a hundred,
there's no value in prematurely suggesting they wave the white flag._

A lot of people seem to have forgotten that in the light of all the money
pouring into the current startup waves. I began my "startup" as a hobby, and
now as a way to help others out - I'm perfectly content to run it part-time
and seek money elsewhere if that's the way it has to be. It's not "dead," it's
just different.

~~~
mosburger
Amen to that. I usually start my projects to teach myself some new technology
that I might find useful someday. If it ends up making money (hell, if it even
recovers the cost of web hosting), then great. But I certainly don't expect
very much.

